# RIP Ray Thomas of the Moody Blues



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

A major part of a wonderful band. RIP.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

My dad's favourite band. On the Threshold of a Dream is imprinted in my memory.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Legend of A Mind


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sad not just to hear he died but also his having to endure poor health for as long as he did. He was born only a few miles away from where I'm from. RIP RT.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the music Ray.:tiphat: :angel:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Always loved his bloody English vocals. To Our Children's Children's Children is a favorite.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thomas was one of the founders (along with Mike Pinder), but I do not see him as being essential to the group.

I compare him to Paul McCartney - he composed mainly "granny music" tracks - stuff (with the exception of one or two like "Legend Of A Mind" ) that would be comfortable in over-sweet 1950's music, for crissakes.

His two solo lps were pretty weak as well - although I DO like "I Wish I Could Fly" off the "Mighty Oaks" lp.


----------

